# Split Rock Wine Festival



## Runningwolf (May 21, 2013)

Does anyone live near Lake Harmony, PA or do you plan on going to the Wine Festival at Split Rock Resort. http://splitrockresort.com/wine_festival.asp 
I will be there pouring wine June 22-23.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 22, 2013)

Looks to be about a 4 - 4 1/2 hour drive from pittsburgh.


----------



## buch95 (May 27, 2013)

Yes, me and a friend will be there on the 22nd of June  What winery are you working for?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 27, 2013)

buch95 said:


> Yes, me and a friend will be there on the 22nd of June  What winery are you working for?



Presque Isle Wine Cellars


----------



## Julie (May 27, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Presque Isle Wine Cellars



Dan, buch95 is busting on you on your dates or should I say date? Lol, go look at your original post.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 27, 2013)

Julie said:


> Dan, buch95 is busting on you on your dates or should I say date? Lol, go look at your original post.



That's pretty funny, I was just checking to see if anyone pays attention to detail. HUH, evidently I do not. I even missed it in his post. Good catch!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 20, 2013)

I hopr to see a few folks from here this weekend at Split Rock. I will be pouring all weekend. http://www.splitrockresort.com/wine_festival.asp


----------

